# High Trestle Bridge



## 480sparky (May 1, 2011)

Today was the official opening of the High Trestle Bridge, the final portion of a local bike trail.

I headed out late tonight to get some night shots.  C&C if you like.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 1, 2011)

Nice set sparky!

Very cool bridge, too!


----------



## Miladymimi (May 1, 2011)

Very nicely done.    That's some bridge.


----------



## ronr (May 11, 2011)

I'm new to the area and don't have a bike. Where is the best place to park and walk to the bridge?
Thanks ahead of time.
-Ron


----------

